# 1.5 years into meds for Graves - update!



## francescabarnes (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello,

I just wanted to give an update on my story. I remember being freshly diagnosed and wanting to know WHAT HAPPENED to people, and have closure on a story.

I dont have closure yet, but I'm working towards it. See my first post titled: *Side Effects or Graves or Meds? Newbie! *

I've been on Methimazole (different dosages) for a year and a half. I see my endocronologist once every 2-4 months. She monitors my bloodwork and more importantly, my symptoms. I love that she gauges my meds based off how I FEEL, not how my blood work looks. (She's my 2nd endo, the 1st endo was terrible. TERRIBLE).

Right now, I take 5mg of meth 4x a week. I can't beleive I take so little! It's amazing how great I feel. I started running more (I'm in the Army) and even started playing roller derby. Its awesome to work out and keep up without feeling tired and breathless. Some days are better than others, most days though, I forget I have this disease and that's exactly how I like it.

My endo hopes to wean me off the meds by the end of the year, but we're working together on it - no rush, no pressure. She thinks my chances of remission are good. I sure hope sure.

Side effects still felt: breathlessness (but only when I really exert myself)
Anxiety (I got a prescription for Xanax, which I only need sparingly)
Muscle cramps - seldom

It's nice to have such a small list 

Well, I hope to update again this fall/winter. Take care, everyone! Hang in there!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like you are making excellent progress! Good for you. Having an excellent doctor is so important to recovery. Best wishes for your continued recovery. And THANK YOU for your service!  Our military ROCKS!!!

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

francescabarnes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to give an update on my story. I remember being freshly diagnosed and wanting to know WHAT HAPPENED to people, and have closure on a story.
> 
> ...


Very good to hear from you; it has been a while and I do remember that post. I am glad to hear that you have such good medical care. That is key and sadly, the reason a lot of us threw in the towel as they say is probably because we could not find a doc who knew what he/she was doing.

You are very fortunate in that.

And..........................I also wish to thank you and your comrades for service to our country.

Ever in our prayers,


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, thanks for your service! My youngest son and his fiance are in the army, so I appreciate all of you more now than I did before. God bless you!

Renee


----------

